# Kick ass first agility training session!!



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

So I am extreamly luck because I work at a dog Boarding kennel that also has agility and obedience rings. When I adopted Eli I thought it would be fun to try and see how he reacts to the equiptment. 

Today me and my boss went out and did some work with her dogs as they are being trained for a movie. We/ Eli did so great for the first time out he absolutally loves the tunnels and tire. I am super excited to keep working with him.

Just wanted to share my excitement with others!! I should have got some pics but for sure next time I will


----------

